# Sir William gets dressed for the party: a photo essay.



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

In honor of the big birthday tomorrow, Sir Sterndale Bennett told me he wanted to wear his red koat, not his usual saddle. So we took a few moments to get dressed.

First, get the red koat out of the closet.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ack! He's naked! Don't look!










(Cute bum, Sir William....  )


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dressed in his underwear. That's better...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Almost finished....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

All set. He decided to bring a blue balloon as a gift.










*
Happy Birthday Kindle!*

Anyone else have dress up pictures they want to share?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

That is one well-dressed Kindle!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Lol. Too cute


----------

